#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  PROJETO DE TORRE - Qual engenheiro ?

## TecPaula

Olá amigos, tenho uma duvida referente a projeto de torres. Gostaria de saber qual Engenheiro devo contratar: Mecânico ou Civil - ou os dois ? Qual será a função de cada um em projeto de Torre? Obrigada

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Normalmente o ideal seriam três: mecânico, civil e elétrica e conforme o caso ambiental e de telecomunicações.

mecânico: projetar o tipo de torre, vibração, velocidade do vento etc.
Civil: projetar as bases da torre, abrigo dos equipamentos etc.
Elétrica: Sistema elétrico da torre, corrente alternada ou contínua, aterramento, para-raio etc.
Ambiental: Levantar o impacto ao meio ambiente sobre a construção no imóvel e em suas vizinhanças.
Telecomunicações: Havendo múltiplos aparelhos, ou conforme o aparelho a ser utilizado, projeto de radiação direta e indireta, altura do enlace em relação ao solo, condutor, objeto irradiante etc.

Conforme a região, bairro etc, pode ter restrições em locais como escolas, igrejas ou congregações, instalações de área de segurança( militar, foruns, poder executivo ou legislativo), centros de pesquisas.
Todos os trabalhadores, inclusive prestadores de serviços precisam estar com documentação em dias, ter ficha limpa e habilitados para tal função.

----------


## TecPaula

Nilton muito obrigada pela resposta ajudou bastante. A torre tem que ser cadastrada no CREA por qual Engenheiro ? É necessário responsável tecnico pela torre no CREA ou não ? E outra tem algum limite de altura da torre para que seja obrigatorio seguir os passos que vc colocou acima ? Obrigada

----------


## mathcardoso

Tem que ver quais as leis municipais em relação a torres. Cidade pequenas não costumam ter. Mas cidade maiores tem e são meio chatos.

----------


## z4gors

Boa tarde,

Amigo, se você for colocar uma torre e for terreno de alguém como uma pessoa fisica, faça apenas um contrato com ela digamos que dando internet em troca de uns 5 anos de fixaçao, ai ela pode vender o terreno, mas o seu contrato ainda permanece, isso em cidades pequenas a burocracia não é tanta, mas se for em lugar como prédios, (militar, foruns, poder executivo ou legislativo), centros de pesquisas, ai sim vc terá que ter todas as documentações em dia como o amigo falou anteriormente.

----------


## TecPaula

Obrigada a todos pelas respostas - A torre tem que ser cadastrada no CREA por qual Engenheiro ? É necessário responsável tecnico pela torre no CREA ou não ?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

TecPaula; A empresa que constrói a torre precisa ter um engenheiro responsável e esta também estar homologada junto ao CREA. Você como compradora não é responsável diretamente pela torre apenas em sua montagem; por isso tenha em mãos Nota Fiscal. As grandes teles, contratam todo o serviço pronto mas o valor é inviável para muitas empresas com provedor de serviços.

Pela ANATEL são criteriosos com relação à altura da torre, principalmente se estiver em uma rota aérea(não necessariamente perto de aeroportos), radares militares, científicos ou civis. Na média torre de até 30 ou 40 metros em seu pico( para-raio) é fácil de conseguir liberação conforme o município.
Vale lembrar que se o projeto for numa altura da antena é de 20 metros, a torre é de 30 sem problemas mas essa antena precisa estar nessa altura(elemento irradiante); no centro se for grade, painel, yagi, parábola etc; e ao topo se for colinear, omnni, setorial etc.
Se necessitar de maior altura, existia um formulário para alteração explicando os motivos para tal e altura menor nem tanto mas é bom ter.

----------


## TecPaula

O Eng responsavel que vc citou é o Mecanico ou Civil ? O mesmo será resp tecnico ou não ?

----------


## TreiscBr

Bem, explicado tudo por ai, mas vou fazer uma ressalva.

- O engenheiro mecânico, pelo menos para conferir o projeto de uma torre, que é a parte metálica, lhe cabe averiguar se a estrutura metálica atende as normas e, é claro que quem faz o desenho já algum tempo tem também desenhos parciais de base para a parte de aterramento, de sinalizador noturno e acessórios.

Caso seja uma estaiada, tipo de cabo, como se prende o cabo, no solo, na torre e a autoportante, é um trabalho mais exaustivo, que a estaiada, por que tem que estudar cada módulo, por serem cônicos, tem uma razão de momento de flexão e torção, que vem do vento, do peso de cada módulo sobre módulo, e sua formação, etc. 

Já a parte de vibração, quem tem um software, geralmente quem é fabricante, que pode lhe orientar sobre esta questão, o engenheiro normalmente neste campo, por ser um campo restrito, ou seja, não tem demanda, trabalhos do tipo, hoje é um a cada dois meses, assim investir em software não compensa, por que se paga um programa pronto a preço de mercado, o que não é barato e fica com o investimento na mão, não tem custo/beneficio. 

Outra, questão de que, como saber quais os documentos necessários para erguer uma torre, é ir na prefeitura, mesmo em cidades pequenas, estas são mais exigentes, do que as grandes, já fiz vários documentos em cidades pequenas, do que em grandes. Assim, vai muito de quem atende em prefeituras, deste modo, só tem um jeito: ir na prefeitura e ver o que pedem. É, lógico, podem dizer: hã se vai mexer a onça com vara curta, acordar o bicho, bem isto vai de quem quer legalizar seu investimento, do que deixar tudo meia boca, e um dia vir fiscal da prefeitura querer desmontar sua torre e, isto já tem ocorrido, basta estar irregular algo, pronto é motivo para desmontar. 

Caso tenha alguma dúvida, estou à disposição na parte metálica, que é do engenheiro mecânico, hoje, nos CREA´s, o engenheiro civil a parte de fundações, como sempre foi, o elétrico a parte de irradiação e proteções elétricas, etc. Assim, cada um tem um papel, necessita dos tres, mas a priori, só o engenheiro mecânico resolve a estrutura metálica, é o essencial, na maioria das vezes.

Uma ART de engenheiro mecânico, para montagem, uma para execução do desenho do projeto (geralmente, alguém quer construir sua torre e não comprar pronta, ai o engenheiro pode lhe orientar como fabricar, como montar, como fazer a manutenção).

Já fiz orientação por um ano, com dois clientes, que construiram suas torres como queriam, e não como vem comprada, é muito diferente.

Como dito, cada prefeitura pede um tipo de documento, as vezes pedem memoriais de fabricação, de montagem, de instalação, isto é esporádico, muito raro.

E, também ministro curso de NR 35 para montadores em estruturas metálicas, e assim com o certificado eles podem subir torres, sem fiscal para a obra.

Também, para caminhões que tem mecanismos operacionais, tipo munck, ou berço ou torre que se eleva, tem que ter um certificado de que o veiculo atende as normas, para poder entrar num terreno e subir módulos de torre.

Veja mais no meu site, tem outros tipos de produtos, que podem ser de interesse em http://www.treisc.eng.br - sou polivalente em diversos tipos de mercados, mas, hoje se junta tudo e paga as contas e sobra pouco, o lucro é a satisfação de trabalhar mais um dia, foi o tempo de ganhar bem, hoje a gente trabalhar igual, só que o mercado deu uma queda violenta, de novembro de 2014 para cá.

Não dá para explicar tudo aqui, o assunto é um tanto longo, se já levei um ano com quem construiu sua torre, desde comprar qual metal, fabricar, montar e todos os documentos, num texto deste não dá para mensurar tudo, é algo que vai uns dias, pelo menos, por que a gente tem que ir anotando para não esquecer, e tipo diário de obras.

Dúvidas se quiserem whatsapp +55 16 9 9792.7080

----------


## TreiscBr

Complemento. Sobre quem pode ou não ser RT (responsável técnico) de uma empresa?

Isto tem que ir numa unidade do CREA de tua região, por que cada CREA de cada estado é independente, ou seja, um estado pedem um, já em outro é outro tipo de profissional, geralmente são o pessoal de telecomunicações, e técnicos de eletrotécnica, os mais indicados, raramente engenheiros mecânico, civil, elétrico, a legislação é que determina, mas tem que ir no CREA, lá lhe orientam melhor.

Se for um fabricante de torre, tem que ser engenheiro mecânico, já para quem é provedor, ou trabalha com telefonia já é o engenheiro elétrico, de telecomunicações e os técnicos em eletrotécnicas, que aqui neste portal já andamos lendo dicas do pessoal, mas se eu cometi alguma falha, o pessoal ai manda as reais dicas, de quem pode ser RT, mas, de qual tipo de empresa?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

TreiscBr, verdade. Onde moro tem apenas 21 mil habitantes incluindo a população rural. Há alguns anos atrás, quando o Crea não exigia a assinatura do engenheiro para torres um provedor tentou se instalar aqui; foi exigido uma espécie de licitação municipal e tudo mais, mas com a construção de uma barragem seria necessário um sistema on-line de confiabilidade e nisso entrou mais 6 provedores via rádio e atualmente homologados incluindo a velox que é muito a desejar e as operadoras de celular estão instalando gradativamente a rede 3G(afffff). Quem mais está perdendo aqui é a sky-gato e outras, por que a netflix vem dominando o mercado dia a dia e hoje ultrapassa o faturamento da SBT; essa que destaco por fazer produções independentes em cada país.
Muitos me procuram querendo minha opinião para internet para melhor plano, Saliento que baseie no calculo de 1M para cada dispositivo conectado simultaneamente em vídeo on-line e os valores pouco oscilam ao mês, mas a qualidade no atendimento varia muito, esse sim como muda.
Minas acho que nem tem uma legislação específica para provedores, toma como base serviços de radio-amadores(repetidores) ou rádio-comunitárias apesar de não serem nada diferentes de um modo geral, mas onde tinha torre e não tinha Crea, TIA ANA mandou retirar tudo sem dó e quase danço nesta brincadeira mas posso ser chamado para ouvir na polícia federal ou no juizado federal. Por um lado foi ótimo, interferências diminuiram mas neste ano já está como há um ano atras ou até pior, mas os pequenos e grandes provedores quase dobraram a carteira de clientes, triplicou os usuários de smartfones, roteador em casas quintuplicou eu brinco, efeito netflix e o dia em que ela começar a aceitar via boleto, segura....
Aqui está longe dos planos de chegar algo via fibra, que para nós pode cair os serviços de internet a ser pago, uma pena.

----------


## TreiscBr

Muito bom, sua explanação e, que realmente o efeito dominó em cidades pequenas é tipo tufão, tudo que chega pegam no pé da letra, ou seja, não tem serviços, o que tem de pouco correm atrás, para mostrar serviços da prefeitura, já em cidades grandes a demanda é muito alta, eles não tem tempo para estar atras de pequenos assuntos, assim é dificil encontrar uma prefeitura que atenda a todo mundo, se tem que estar numa fila, com senha, agendado e mesmo assim é um inferno, veja do Contru órgão da prefeitura da cidade de São Paulo, é o órgão que controla instalações de equipamentos de elevação para portadores de necessidades especiais, fui uma vez só em 2012, e nunca mais por que a demanda deles é tão quanto alta, que ninguém que conheço foi lá alguma vez, tentaram me nomear para ir lá ver estes assuntos, mas desistimos, eles não tem tempo para perder, já em cidades pequenas nossa isto é o ganho diário, quando aparece algo, pegam para capar. kkkkkkkkkk Mas, eu tenho Netflix, que belezura, ontem a Net Virtua me instalou um modem, até que enfim, hoje vou comemorar com festa e champanhe, agora o modem acessa a Netflix numa velocidade de uma ferrari vermelha (kkk), se vê a Net Virtua tem uma demanda altissima, não tem tempo de se organizarem, por isto desde julho de 2015 com várias denúncias na Anatel, até que enfim, parece que me resolveram e a tal Sky gato, o próprio nome diz quem compra equipamentos para Sky gato é por que é um gato ou um felino, que pensa ser esperto, mas vive na quebradeira, e isto foi para o lixo, dei a preço de bananas duas antenas (dois pontos) o Azbox Brasivissimo twin para alguém que deve estar contente, um tal de paralisar filme, cair a imagem, choveu não funciona, gatava toda hora a tal atualização, que nunca atualizava. Enfim, as pessoas sofrem para aprender, desta forma sempre passo informes de que o cara que vai instalar uma torre telecom obtenha indo na prefeitura saber quais são os documentos necessário, pague hoje e não perca amanhã, podem desmontar a torre sem documentos, mas o povo se sabe são teimosos, querem levar na berlinda até o dia que o mosquito pega o camarada, ai me vem chorando, que queria para ontem, ai eu dou belas risadas do otário clandestino, isto tem aos montes, fazer o que e querem de graça serviços, hoje com a paradeira do mercado, quem me vem, cobro caro sim, por que não sou mais espantalho engenheiro, sou gente, um abraço e bom dia á todos dos Under-Linux, viver é para quem é gente, que é animal volte para a jaula. kkkkkkkk

----------

